
Just When You Thought the Age of Naval Idiocy Had Disappeared Forever - rmason
https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1246364316355514368.html
======
rmason
Here's the BBC account, not as fun a read:

[https://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-
america-52151951](https://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-52151951)

